# Advice for recovering



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Live.

Go on living.

Just go live.

And it will go away.

Go live and then forget about it.

You're never going to be what you were in the past. You're always going to be something new. Make the best of it. That's all you can do.

Don't look back, it's pointless.

Don't be so quick to define your situation. It is a new but ever changing phenomena all the time.

You're always going to be changing and growing.

Go live.

Just go live.

One day you're going to be dead.

You get one body. It is your vessel to be in this world. That alone is a miracle. What is interesting?

But one day, you will certainly die. I'm 100 percent certain of it. And everyone you know will die too.

Take care of your health.

If youre in your mid 20's you have a long way to go. You could live another 50 years, easily. But that's about all you get.

Take care of your health.

Exercise.

Make your self strong. You have a long journey ahead.

Own it.

Embrace it.

Embrace your life. Embrace your self.

Own it. Do it.

Get a job or a career if you want. Learn some skills.

One day you will be carrying on with your life, busy doing something, and you will realize the whole dp thing is no longer a part of your life. It will be gone. And you will realize it wasn't really anything anyways, just another state of mind.

The day that it left isn't even important. Who cares? You will be too engaged in your life to care. And dp becomes that petty.

It's true.

You will be caught up in your life and it will be gone. That's how it works. I've seen it happen in different people and myself as well.

Santa clause doesn't leave presents until your asleep.

So just put it out of your mind and carry on with your life.

Exercise alone can take you out of your funk. That's what dp and dr is.

Just a bunch of funk.

You're in a funk.

That's all it is, I'm absolutely certain of it.

Get out of it. Let's go.

I am 100 percent certain you can get out of it.

You leave dp and dr when you get up and leave it.

Just get up and leave it.

If you fall, get up. Try again.

If you fall, try again. Again and again and again if you have to.

Just go.

That's it. It's as simple as that.

Really, depersonalization isn't as big a deal as you're making it out to be.

I know I know, it seems like it. You want some kind of credit for your terrible disposition. But sorry, you don't get any of that.

You're ok.

Just go.

It's not as bad as you think it is. And it's not as hard as you think it is either.

Sorry to be the one to tell you.

You have to over come it. You best be getting your self healthy and making your self strong and overcoming your fears.

It gets easier and easier and easier and easier.

Face your fears.

If you're embarrassed of being afraid, good, it's embarrassing.be embarrassed. So what, get over it. Does it really hurt? A little bit, I know. You'll be alright.

Take care of your mental health too.

Don't know how? Learn.

Try it.

Try to improve your mental health and your physical health too and see for your self how do you feel.

Don't know how? Learn. It's all up to you.

Make a list.

What can I do to improve the quality of my life? And do those things.

Be active. Find solutions.

Learn.

Reading is a good past-time. It can change your life.

Knowledge is practical.

Beware of drugs and cigerettes. They can do damage to your health.

What are you hung up on? Philosophy? Wondering what/who you are?

If so, that is your quest. It is for you to learn. Go learn. Isnt it interesting? I mean, you could not be here but you are. Amazing.

You are pure awareness, alive in this world via body.

Go live, I dare you.

Go for a hike. Read something interesting. Go to the beach. Start a business. Educate your self. Go camping. Make friends and family. It's life. Time to go live.

Live.

Learn about life.

Learn

There's so much you don't know.

Learn something.

Don't get hung up on this dp stuff.

Go.

Have any hobbies?

Gardening? Yoga? Swimming? Biking? Wrestling? Hiking? Rock climbing? Traveling? Horse riding? Basketball? Dancing?

You should get some exercise.

Exercise is so good for your mental and physical health.

Yoga is great.

If you're going on a walk or a jog, don't forget to stretch. You don't want to injure your body, then you're really screwed.

Do you know how to eat? How to prepare meals that are healthy for you?

Do you have a meal plan? An exercise or yoga plan?

How are you going to live? You have many years ahead of you. Go.

Learn. Have fun.

Beware of junk food, it can make you sick.

You don't wanna be sick. Yuck.

Better brush your teeth and don't eat to much sugar or your teeth will rot.

Don't over eat. It's better to eat less then too much.

Take care of your body.

More importantly, take care of your soul.

Have you experienced the calm releif of silence and stillness?

Meditation. Mmmmm, that's the ticket.

Rocks are cool. Herbs are cool. Ecology and nature is cool. Or maybe your into technology or engineering. Cool. Your potential is endless.

Maybe it's fashion that interests you or maybe you don't have may interests at all?

Something is interesting to you, I know, or you wouldn't be reading this. Is it psychology then?

Have you learned about the theory of evolution and how over a long period of time things have changed and have grown into what we are now? Is that interesting or what?

How about a joke? Got any funny jokes? I do. I am ready. I have at least 3 jokes I can spit out at any given time. Wha u got?

Did you know people are planning to colonize Mars?

What interests you?

How are you going to finance your living? That's a big one.

All of these things and more are part of living.

My point is simple. Take responsibility for your self and you will out grow the dp stuff.

You'll grownright out of it. But you gotta go live to do that. You have to let it go and go on about your life. It's nothing.

I can look back at the years of this depersonalization and anxiety and depression and laugh.

Oh how awful and dreadful and impossible it seemed. I considered suicide. But it seems lightweight when you develop the strength. I'm 30 years old now. I was 19.

If it is hard, it gets easier. You have to be strong.

You will become strong naturally. If you're afraid, be brave. Bravery isn't fearlessness. Bravery is being afraid but conquering it anyways. Then you become fearless.

Don't get hung up on this dp stuff.

I'm so serious.

Go live.


----------



## Sun Yata (Mar 14, 2013)

*Yoga* Daily

*Meditation* Daily (essential oils, Inscence)

*Coffee Enema* Daily

*Liver Cleansing* (Liver Flush)

*Colonics *

Learn how to do *Reiki* on yourself (crystals help)

*Cold Showers*

*Journal*

practice *Breath Awareness* daily (tip of the nose, watch the breath) Build your concentration on the moment. Develop insight.

*Prayer - *Serenity Prayer daily

*Fasting* - Water Fast, Vegetable/Fruit Juice Fast (very powerful)

*Limit pharmaceuticals* if possible

*No Fap* (two- three weeks in and you will feel a differance energetically)

*Connect with a Pet* if you have trouble with socializing with humans

*Play *

*Have faith* that you are exactly who and where your supposed to be always. Trust the universe.

*Read sacred texts*

*Clean*- Keep your house clean always. outer reflects your inner.

*Juicing*- Organic Vegetable/Fruit juices Daily (24-32 ounces) (Apples, Lemons, Celery, Cucumber, Ginger, Turmeric, Pear, Watermelon, Beets, Carrots, Pineapple, Kale, Parsley, Cilantro) Any combination of these. Watch Dan the life- regenerator on youtube.

*Rebuild you Gut Microbiome* - The Gut is your second brain, healthy gut healthy mind and body. Probiotics, Prebiotics, Digestive Enzymes. Foods like Saurkraut, Kimchi, Bone Broth, Blueberries/Banana Smoothies, Kefir) Cut out sugars, Processed foods, Limit or cut out Meat.

Eat *Raw Organic living foods* as much as possible

Practice* Self Compassion*

Just some tips from an old member of this site that decided to stop by.

You're exactly who and where your supposed to be and you're all beautiful.

God Bless


----------



## lji25 (Oct 10, 2017)

*this post is pure poetry *


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, of course.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I want you to ask every single person on here who is currently in the throws of chronic horrendous DP if this is even remotley possible....Because its NOT...NOT when we are ill.......

This is the classic "Im better now and have forgotten what it was like to suffer" post.........

Please dont pep talk people....That is the worst thing you can do to people who are seriously ill in the throws of chronic DP...

Instead give them hope that they can recover in time once they hang on in there...

Too many people on here get better and then preach that its not that bad simply because they have forgotten the suffering...Instead of preaching...Support...

People who are sick need BACK UP.....NOT pep talks.........


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

On a side note Im very glad that you feel better and keep doing what got you there....


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

I can understand how that would sound annoying to you, for someone to tell you that it's not as bad as it seems or it's not so bad. But maybe it's not so bad to consider...

It used to piss me off when people would tell me there's nothing wrong with me. How could they not understand I was suffering? No one cared and no one would listen. But you know what, it forced me to go on with my life as if I was ok and as if I just needed to adapt, learn, work on myself, and try harder. AND NOT to fall into a mentality that I was some kind of severly ill patient. And actually man, that's the worst thing you can tell someone with DP, that they are seriously ill. Believing that you will be holding your self down.

Sorry man, anyone with DP totally has the ability right now to start doing things to remedy the dp effect that they are suffering from. They're not cripled and they can totally take care of their self. You have to.

It's just advice, as mentioned in the title, advice for recovery.

I'm not preaching, just trying to encourage people to go about their lives the best they can and try to live a healthy lifestyle as a remedy for the depersonalization effect.

I've seen many people including myself get to the point where they just live through it and it totally goes away. So if youre reading this, do know, it goes away. It is totally possible, you can do it.

First point you need to get to is the mentality and belief that the dp is behind you and you are stronger then it and you have to move on. When you get to that point in your mind, it's over. You got it. You might deal with depression and anxiety afterwards, but the dp is behind you, keep walking.

Yes, it's terrible I know. But its doable. Sorry, not trying to be insensitive either.

Maybe I am a little insensitive tho...

I'll tell you briefly about myself. Don't continue reading if you don't want to.

DP happened in me when my father died. I had no family and no home. My mother died when I was a toddler. I was forced to leave my home when I was 19 with DP. I was homeless. Literally.

What to do, what to do? Hmm. I suffered with DP for years after.

I got a job, got a room. Bought a motorcycle, traveled the country as a homeless person.

When I was 27 I had a brain tumor removed from my skull. Mmm mmm.

Nice, let me tell ya. Living alone and not being able to walk for weeks and having to tiptoe around for months with a lot of pain and depression and continuously on the edge of being homeless with a nice little injury.

I didn't want to let my rental unit go because I had a lot of equipment for mass producing gourmet mushrooms, a small business I was working on.

Remember, I don't have a family. Did my own groceries. Was in two car accidents trying to drive. Hard to drive with a hole in your head.

How to find a job in that condition? I'm not sure. It was easier to have a job with dp. I had to get a job cleaning horse stalls in Las Vegas Nevada in the summer time in the desert. It gets hot and for some reason was unable to sleep for days. Can't tell you how hard it is to drive to work and work out in the heat with a hole bigger then a golf ball inside of your head. But I can tell you it was harder then three years of solid dp even tho it took me two years to recover from surgery. 
I'd take the dp over brain tumor.

I'm reminded of a little boy who cried because he had no shoes until he met a little girl who had no feet.

I can tell you of at least three times I went to lay down to die during this time. Except i didn't die and went to work the next morning having not slept from too much pain.

Don't mean to be insensitive but is it really that painful for someone to give you a little pep talk?

Go on with your life man. Toughen your self up some. Strengthen up, get you a healthy routine. Take it from someone whos been there for a long time. Go on living and see if it doesn't get better for you. That's what we all have to do. That's how you fix your DP problem. It may be the only way to fix your DP problem. 
You will see.

Pep talk? Psst. Give me a break. Don't worry, I only come on here once every couple years, usually when im in transition between moving.

But if I want to write a pep talk blog on here I will until someone kicks me out. Take it or leave it. I can't tell you the hell I've lived as you can't tell me the hell you've lived either.

But I can see well enough to tell you as freely as I want, maybe you should toughen your self up some.


----------

